

Scientists reveal bionic eye prototype - apapli
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-07/latest-bionic-eye-prototype-unveiled-in-victoria/4741190

======
userulluipeste
...but I thought this technology is supposed to appear only hundreds of years
from now!

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geordi_La_Forge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geordi_La_Forge)

------
quux
This is awesome. But I wonder what it must be like to be able to see, even
with your eyes closed.

What I mean is, I imagine that it may be a bit overwhelming to a new user to
suddenly be getting visual input. A simple solution would be adding a blink
sensor to the glasses. When the wearer closes her eyes for longer than just a
blink, shut off the video.

Seems like an intuitive UI, since the instinctive thing to do with too much
visual input is the shut your eyes. Even if you're blind I imagine.

------
epenn
I'll save my full accolades for when I hear about the results of the first
human trial, but I think this is an amazing idea and I really hope it works
how they expect. More importantly, we are now one step closer to turning me
into Robocop.

~~~
legitsource
Maybe they can skip the first segment of the Robocop story for me. I'm okay
with losing the parts I don't need through a nice, clean, anesthetized
surgical procedure instead of through violent crime.

------
IAmAI343
A person receiving this implant will be able to receive more than just visual
input from the world. He could receive input from the internet, or a virtual
reality world. I imagine this is the first step of us moving to the net.

------
apapli
What a brilliant gift - aiming to give sight to the blind. It would be
wonderful if it could stay out of commercial hands and be distributed as far
as possible.

~~~
leknarf
The best way to distribute this device as far as possible would be to get it
in skilled commercial hands. The creators should profit from giving sight to
the blind. This sort of technology is a perfect example of wealth creation:
the purchaser gains the ability to see and the creator gets money. Everyone
wins.

I hope the creators become very, very rich. I hope they become so rich that
someone else decides to compete by creating BionicEye 2.0.

------
ryusage
That implant seems like a pretty serious surgery, though. Hopefully the trials
go well and they get this figured out without too many mistakes.

------
Hitchhiker
This is freaking awesome..

------
sukuriant
They've been working on this for a while in different forms. It's awesome to
see them at or near a point where it can be mass produced instead of
experimental. I'm excited for it, and where the future could carry it forward:
color vision, higher resolution, and so on. It's very exciting :)

------
yuvalyonigalor
so cool

